
Top tech execs will help Saudi Arabia build its mega city of the future - hammock
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/10/10/tech/neom-city-investors/index.html
======
masonic
Actual title: "Top tech execs will help Saudi Arabia build its mega city of
the future"

~~~
hammock
Thank you, I was on mobile. @dang can you alter?

------
dekhn
Please correct the title; it's editorializing.

